# New mali puppy



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

A breeder friend kindly offered me a malinois pup when he heard about my young malinois female dying suddenly (probably a congenital cardiac issue). New puppy is here now, and giving us a lot of joy and tugs. Typical malinois pup, loves to tug, fetch, and bounce around. I am having a lot of fun with her and plan to title her in IPO. She is very smart and learning fast. Confident and friendly, and just real happy. For those interested, she is out of a direct Czech import, from a dam bred in Czech republic, mostly IPO3 dogs in her pedigree, lots of high placing dogs in FMBB, with some working police K9s (eg. her grandfather is a police K9).


----------



## BigHemi45 (May 10, 2016)

Great looking dog!


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Congratulations! enjoy your new adventure-dog-in-training


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

Yessssss!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

What a cutie!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Absolutely adorable!! :wub: Enjoy your new pup!!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very cool, Congrats!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Wonderful pup! And beautiful location!


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Buff for a youngin


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Adorable! Does she have a name yet?


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats-nice looking mal


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Congrats!Good looking girl!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

That is so awesome. Congrats on your new family member!


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks! 

Her name is "Pemi". She is a joy, I am really happy with her.

More puppy pictures- they are small for such a short time.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Super cute, pup. Best of luck with her she looks like a lot of fun to train.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

She is adorable, looks very sassy from the pics! How old is she?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats! She looks like a blast!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Very pretty Mal girl!

Bet she's a world of fun.

Hope you'll keep posting regularly so we can watch her grow up.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

Muskeg said:


> A breeder friend kindly offered me a malinois pup when he heard about my young malinois female dying suddenly (probably a congenital cardiac issue). New puppy is here now, and giving us a lot of joy and tugs. Typical malinois pup, loves to tug, fetch, and bounce around. I am having a lot of fun with her and plan to title her in IPO. She is very smart and learning fast. Confident and friendly, and just real happy. For those interested, she is out of a direct Czech import, from a dam bred in Czech republic, mostly IPO3 dogs in her pedigree, lots of high placing dogs in FMBB, with some working police K9s (eg. her grandfather is a police K9).


Ugh, it's pictures like this that reminds me I'm going to have to raise one of these little devils in the city. I truly wish that I lived out in the mountains or had a nice big property like you do. She's beautiful and looks very confident. Wish you the best of luck.


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

Great pics! Very pretty girl!


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

A few more, she's about ten weeks old now. I really like this girl, friendly social and confident as appropriate. Really nice focus, eager to please, great food and toy drive, work ethic, and a bit of 'tude which I love to see in a female. She makes me look good as as trainer, little smarty-pants.


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

Wow. She is a breathtaking beauty. Congrats.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Loving the pictures! Keep them coming!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

She's so cute!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

She is so darn cute!! Great photos!! :smile2:


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Cool. The 'tude comes through in the pics!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great pics!


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Beautiful pup!


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Gorgeous girl!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Great looking confident pup. (I would cut her nails though)


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

We've got this icy-crusty mess of glazed snow up here now, so I didn't expect any issues with shiny, slippery surfaces. Took Pemi out to a series of kettle-hole lakes with the rest of the pack today. I've got the flu, so we took it easy and just explored and played.

Some photos of Pemi playing fetch with, leash, pinecone, stick, (anything handy) on the ice- she's gotten quite reliable about retrieving. This week she has been busy sniffing out and digging for the buried toys in the yard under the foot or so of crusty snow. She has a great nose and awesome hunt drive. Right now, she is sleeping soundly by the fire. I highly recommend off leash hikes with pups if you have a place for it, it's great for bonding, confidence, and you can incorporate training in there as well. She is just around 11 weeks old now, growing up too fast for me.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

And just because they are only puppies for a moment


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Looks like she is having an excellent time. 
Hope you feel better soon. It's been a horrible 2 or 3 months for flu, etc.
I don't think it's been this bad in years...
Hubby and I have escaped being sick so far...fingers crossed.

Keep those pics coming-they do grow up quickly.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Just some recent photos of Pemi- she is looking so mature now, 15 weeks old.

Out in the new snow



Fetch with "auntie"



Admiring the view



Getting some sun


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Great photos of your beautiful pup!! :smile2:


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

She really has matured a lot!

Pretty girl!!


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

she looks smart


----------

